# Remote Start / Stock Alarm MK4 JETTA



## djhackstyle (Aug 31, 2008)

i have a 2000 MK4 Jetta 2.0L 5-Spd with a stock alarm and the stock remote.
i would love to have a remote start because winter is coming, is there any way to have a remote start with my stock remote ??? i have a prestige alarm with remote start but dont want to install that just yet..... any other way ??


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Remote Start / Stock Alarm MK4 JETTA (djhackstyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djhackstyle* »_i have a 2000 MK4 Jetta 2.0L 5-Spd with a stock alarm and the stock remote.


No.


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

wrong.... you can do it but the car has to remain in nuetral to be able to remote start it. you're also gonna need an interface to do it. i had it on my old jetta when i was stationed in WA where it snowed, good shiiiit


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Josein06GLI)*

I believe he asked if he can "remote start" his car with the factory alarm remote. Like add something to the wiring but use the original remote by pressing 2 buttons at the same time to start the car. In that case, the answer would be *no*.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (77kafer)*

some alarms can be set to monitor a pulse signal on the lock/unlock lines so when a certain number of pulses register, the remote start kicks in. You just cannot do it when the doors are locked, so perhaps a lock/unlock/unlock and then let the aftermarket alarm lock the doors would be the way to go.


----------



## djhackstyle (Aug 31, 2008)

hmm i guess the best thing would be to install my prestige alarm. comes with all that. thanks anyways.


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

You can remote start a car using the factory keyfob. What needs to happen when the unit is installed, is a pulse trigger wire needs to be ran to your door lock wire. When you press the lock twice, the remote start will activate. But then, your keyfob won't work because the car is on, so you have to unlock the doors with your key.


----------



## djhackstyle (Aug 31, 2008)

wow, ok this is very interesting. im pretty sure that would work.


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

Get a single button remote start, and have it added onto your factory system. Tell your installer that is how you want it to be installed.


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: (ShaggysGTI)*

get in the car, start it, press unlock. if it unlocks then you don't need to use your key to unlock it in the driver's door. 
if that's the case there is a remote start trigger wire which can be used to trigger it off the factory lock wires http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
as for the whole prestige remote start thing, you get what you pay for i guess


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

I installed a "Ready Remote" system last winter for a guy, it was easily just a $60 remote start. Turns out, it was made by DEI. I was pleasantly surprised by that little fact alone.


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: (ShaggysGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShaggysGTI* »_I installed a "Ready Remote" system last winter for a guy, it was easily just a $60 remote start. Turns out, it was made by DEI. I was pleasantly surprised by that little fact alone.

DEI actually makes alot of weird ass no name brands, stuff sold at costco and auto parts stores


----------



## Jeffs09Wolfie (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: (ShaggysGTI)*

How exactly would I do this... What do I need? I have an 09 Jetta Wolfsburg and really all I want to do is the remote start, and the APR chip... Point blank, what do I need to do? Buy? and is this something that I can do myself or do I need to hire someone. I have recently asked several places and they either cannot or will not do it for me.


----------



## Jeffs09Wolfie (Jun 30, 2009)

FYI, all I've done so far is add HID's converted headlights (from asia, sick nasty) and a diverter valve from... I want to say ECS tuning, which made a great clean difference with my turbo lag. I want to get the cubby installed also for a little more space.


----------

